# Can verizon stop us from using other roms? Hypothetical question



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

With the new update deployed that makes rooting impossible for most people so far, it seems clear Verizon does not want people modifying their phones. Is there anything to stop Verizon from performing an audit of Android phones, and eventually blocking service to all of us Cyanogen, Miui, or other alternative rom users?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

If people would grow a pair and stand up to VZW then no, and when i say grow a pair i mean talk with their wallet. VZW sux but they do have the best coverage of any carrier at least in my locale

VZW has no respect for the modding community who i feel are the ones always spending tons of cash trying to keep current with the latest greatest devices

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

Crocadile said:


> With the new update deployed that makes rooting impossible for most people so far, it seems clear Verizon does not want people modifying their phones. Is there anything to stop Verizon from performing an audit of Android phones, and eventually blocking service to all of us Cyanogen, Miui, or other alternative rom users?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Short answer: No. You legally own the phone and can do (mostly) what you want with it (you, of course agree to abide by their rules, but they still can't tell you that you can't change your ROM).

Long Answer: Still no, but it's much harder to get them to do anything if your phone service starts acting wonky. Flashing another rom (or rooting, even), voids your warranty, so they're not obligated to do anything for you. Most likely, if you're on a non-stock ROM (or even rooted), they'll tell you that your issue is related to that (or my favorite when I was on stock: you have too many apps).

Additionally: Not to defend Verizon/Motorola completely, but doing things like closing root exploits are actually security measures. It's technically a good thing for the average end-user.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Short and long answer: no. There will always be people that are looking for ways around. The reason there isnt a root method for .62* is because no one that knows anything about security don't care any more. 2nd-gen moto devices have pretty much been abandoned by everyone that actively using them.

As BlueGrizzlies said: root exploits are dangerous. I'd be more concerned if they didn't patch them. True, it sucks for us to have them patched but the majority of people dont root/flash roms and its beneficial for them to have the root exploits patched. I mean, you wouldnt leave the password to your root account on a server laying around for someone to find would you? Why should a phone be any different?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jailbreaking has been ruled perfectly legal and while this isnt exactly jailbreaking I think it would fall under the same categorie.

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

No one is taking you to the court on the case of rooting, right?

Jailbreaking might be legal, but if I recall correctly Apple has no obligations to support jailbroken devices.


----------



## thelight (Aug 22, 2011)

since ever, control gave power. if vzw will let u change rom, how can they collaborate with big companies such as amazon , blockbuster and other bloatware.how can they let u ignore their existence. more then a secured phone, it is all about the money.
if a petition will b made saying , no more vzw for us till u unlock us free, im sure vzw will reconsider their strategy.
in other words, we buy the product, and we can do what ever we want with it, but strings still attached.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck with that petition, considering 95% of the customers are happy with their stock unrooted devices.


----------



## Grog (Nov 7, 2011)

VZW doesn't make much on the phone sales, it's the monthly service they want. When they lock down the roms, we can't tether for free which is more money they would loose out on.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I know that Verizon doesn't necessarily want encourage people to root and install custom ROMs, but Motorola has taken things to an entirely different level when you compare them to othe phone manufacturers. No other company puts in anywhere near the time and effort to actively discourage the dev community from rooting their phones the way Moto does. Moto blames Verizon, but that's a total misdirection as evidenced by HTC's bootloader unlocking program. The very fact that that exists blows Motorola's entire argument out of the water. Why would Verizon host an entirely open Galaxy Nexus if they were so staunchly anti-root and anti-ROM? Motorola is proud of their encrypted bootloader technology and want to parade it around as the pinnacle of security. The only problem for them is that the end users don't want it and the backlash is growing. People always say that people who root and ROM are such a minority that it won't matter what we do, but then why go through the effort to try and squash it? It doesn't work both ways.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Make no mistake: The manufacturers lock bootloaders, not Verizon. The Nexus, D1 and Spectrum are all unlocked, so anyone that says VZ is locking phones is full of shit. They prefer locked bootloaders, because it makes it easier for their untrained tech support to determine what's wrong with the phone, but that's the extent of their concern.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

This is one of the main reasons I will likely be going Sony for my next device. Not only are they unlocked, but Sony provides base Roms and kernels openly for the devs use.

I foresee myself kissing Moto goodbye, and perhaps Verizon as well if that becomes necessary.


----------

